# contandor ascendente/descendente con led



## EL9ZITO (Mar 16, 2006)

saludo  

la verdad es q soy nuevo en el area y no c na osea vengo desde 0, 

me asignaron hacer un contador ascendente/descendente con led q cuente de 0 a 9 me dijeron q puedo usar el CD4029 y q debo d usar 4 pero la verdad es q no ce como hacer na.   

a ver quien puede cooperar conmigo

gracias

q tengan buen dia


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 16, 2006)

Buen día compañero y Bienvenido, hay varias maneras de hacerlo, por ejemplo en el siguienet diagrama utilizo in 74192 pero necesita un reloj externo y un decodificador







Puede usar el que le sugieren pero me parece que también necesia reloj  y decodificador.

También esta la opción del cd4033, que ocupa reloj pero ya no ocupa decodificador.

O por último un cd4060 que no ocupa reloj pero si un decodificador 

Jaja, como puede ver ningún CI es perfecto  usted elije cuál le agrada más y si tiene otra duda no due en preguntar.

Saludos


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2006)

no tengo nada productivo que hacer.....   


y pues  espero que te sirva







saludos


----------



## EL9ZITO (Mar 17, 2006)

MUCHACHONES LA VERDAD ES Q AHORA SI VOY ENTENDIENDO Y MUCHA GRACIAS POR SU PRONTA REPUESTA Y AYUDA.


----------

